# New builds fans will spin up and stay on, but no signal on monitor



## jakm2018 (Jun 25, 2013)

So i need some help on my new build. whenever i turn it on,  the fans will spin up and stay on( besides graphics card fan) no post beeps,  nothing.  pressing the power button on the front panel does nothing.  my dad tested all the pins on the 4 pin atx connector and the 24 pin MoBo connector. All of them have the correct voltages. Even tried removing everything but psu,  cpu,  and MoBo and still no post beeps. 


system specs are:

AMD FX-6100
4GB Kingston Hyper X Red DDR3 1333Mhz
Gigabyte ga78lmt-s2p MoBo
Sapphire Radeon HD7770
Toshiba 1TB HDD


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 25, 2013)

Connect the power pins next to your CPU.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 25, 2013)

make sure you have the little 4 pin connector near the CPU plugged in. Basically what was said above. Theres all of 2 crucial power connections on a motherboard. Its the 24 pin and the 8 pin for direct power to CPU (Or 4 pin your case).


----------



## jakm2018 (Jun 25, 2013)

Right, what I meant is that my dad tested the 4 pin atx 12v coming from the power supply,  and they were all giving out correct voltages. He did the same with the 24 pin MoBo connector coming from the power supply. Just to clarify I have the 4 pin atx 12v connector plugged into psu and the 24 pin MoBo connector plugged into psu as well.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 25, 2013)

does that board need a bios update for FX?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 25, 2013)

Try it without the graphics card. 

You know I have done this myself but do you have the monitor plugged into the correct plug?

Do you have power to your graphics card? (you said the fans dont spin) < big clue


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 25, 2013)

Power button working?


----------



## Law-II (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi

no post beeps; you have speaker attched to the motherboard?
example:



Power down system and switch off the PSU and unplug from the wall [wait a couple of minutes for the power to discharge from the motherboard and or press and hold the system power on button

Unplug 24pin / *8pin or *4pin power from the motherboard [*If required by motherboard]

Clear CMOS 

Boot with minimal hardware, PSU, CPU & Heatsink, One stick of RAM in Channel 0: DDR3_1 ensure it is firmly seated attach monitor to motherboard DVI-D Port 

+1 *d1nky *Bios version F4 is required for FX-6100 support here *Edit:* mobo is revision 5.0 and supports the CPU in bios revision F1

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## jakm2018 (Jun 25, 2013)

Answers to various questions:
Yes,  the graphics card is plugged in to the power supply.  And also the fan on it spins for about half a second, then coasts to a stop. 
Yes,  I have the speaker plugged in to the motherboard. 
I had the monitor plugged directly into the graphics card with an adapter that came with it. All of it fit in. 
And also,  the power button is working to turn it on but pressing or holding does nothing once it is on. 

What I have tried already:
Taking out gfx card and plugging straight into motherboard
Taking out and reseating ram
Clearing CMOS 
Trying nothing but the cpu,  MoBo and PSU, still no beep codes. 
Taking fan off of cpu and felt it.  It did overheat. (is this a sign its not broken?) 

And about the update thing,  how can I tell what update my bios is? Is it the same on every one of these boards? Does it say on the board somewhere? The board is I believe revision 5.1, if that means anything to you. 
Also,  another important thing is that the first time i turned it on,  it worked,  I even got to the point of being at my windows desktop,  but when I moved it upstairs to plug it in to ethernet,  it wouldnt work and I started having this problem.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jun 25, 2013)

I believe you would need to update the BIOS to support the new FX processors. You can find an old supported CPU such as a PhenomII or AthlonII, and use that to update the BIOS. You can also see if the store you bought it from will do it for you. I had them do that with a similar board because I didn't have any AMD processors.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 25, 2013)

you need to update your bios. 7xx is not a fx supporting chipset.

also that board in itself has inherent problems. not a good choice IMO.

its never a good idea to buy the cheapest of the cheap product on the market.

i would have spent a little less on the GPU and bought a better board. As the name suggests the motherboard is very important. also you would have got a 9 series board with 20-30$ more.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 25, 2013)

If the fans spin and stop, it is a grounding issue


----------



## jakm2018 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ya.  Im just gonna return it and go for http:// http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130637 as a motherboard instead.  anything i should be aware of before i buy it?


----------



## Law-II (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi



jakm2018 said:


> The board is I believe revision 5.1



Look here support for FX-6100 since bios revision F1

atb

Law-II


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 26, 2013)

jakm2018 said:


> Ya.  Im just gonna return it and go for http:// http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130637 as a motherboard instead.  anything i should be aware of before i buy it?




Make sure the board is not grounding on the new one too


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 26, 2013)

Check underneath the CPU for bent pins. Same symptoms happened to a friends PC and turned out to be bent pins in the CPU. Could be other issues as well though obviously.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 26, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Check underneath the CPU for bent pins. Same symptoms happened to a friends PC and turned out to be bent pins in the CPU. Could be other issues as well though obviously.



I think it is an AMD,


----------



## jakm2018 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes,  Ive checked the pins,  none were bent, however,  when I put on my cpu cooler,  it took ALOT of force.  Is this something that could have broken it? However,  I do know for a fact it doesn't have any bent pins.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 26, 2013)

Too much force would cause it NOT to boot. This may be the culprit


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 26, 2013)

jakm2018 said:


> Yes,  Ive checked the pins,  none were bent, however,  when I put on my cpu cooler,  it took ALOT of force.  Is this something that could have broken it? However,  I do know for a fact it doesn't have any bent pins.



I'm a bit unfamiliar dealing with AMD cpus so I can't say for sure whether that is normal but generally it does take a bit of effort. Putting the clamp down on Intel cpus sometimes has me a little worried I didn't seat the cpu properly but that's normal. 

Good that none of the pins are bent though


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jun 26, 2013)

jakm2018 said:


> Yes,  Ive checked the pins,  none were bent, however,  when I put on my cpu cooler,  it took ALOT of force.  Is this something that could have broken it? However,  I do know for a fact it doesn't have any bent pins.



It took a lot of force for me to install the cooler as well, after 10 min of figuring out how the cooler worked. Always worked with Intel systems, only worked with AMD once.


----------



## jakm2018 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think Im just going to get the new MoBo and see if it boots. If not then I have it narrowed down to the cpu.
Thanks for all the help guys.  wasn't expecting people to be this nice and helpful.   I guess Ill keep you posted.
Also, do you think I should get a better cooler for my processor?  this is the one i have atm. http://m.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7151732&CatId=2545


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jun 26, 2013)

jakm2018 said:


> I think Im just going to get the new MoBo and see if it boots. If not then I have it narrowed down to the cpu.
> Thanks for all the help guys.  wasn't expecting people to be this nice and helpful.   I guess Ill keep you posted.
> Also, do you think I should get a better cooler for my processor?  this is the one i have atm. http://m.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7151732&CatId=2545



The Hyper 212 Is a great cooler with a low price http://ncix.com/products/?sku=64385&vpn=RR-212E-20PK-R2&manufacture=COOLERMASTER


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 26, 2013)

jakm2018 said:


> Ya.  Im just gonna return it and go for http:// http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130637 as a motherboard instead.  anything i should be aware of before i buy it?



dont overclock it. make sure there is plenty of air movement over the VEM heatsink. you should be fine.

when i posted my prev comment, i was infact thinking of this board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Grab this board, its around your price range and would be a stronger candidate for OCing

ASRock 970 EXTREME4 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI ...


----------



## jakm2018 (Jun 28, 2013)

ok.  turns out it was my cpu. What i think it was is force from the cpu cooler. Guess ill find out once my replacement comes in in 2 days.  Thanks everyone for all the great help. if I ever have another problem with my build, this is my first stop. thanks again everyone


----------



## jakm2018 (Jul 1, 2013)

darnit.  got the cpu replacement today.  put it in and.... same thing happened as before. its gotta be the motherboard. at least now i can get a better one.


----------

